# Recommended Build



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

hello

i would like some help with a build i saw over "TSF Hardware Team's Recommended Builds" i pick the "$1400 AMD Build"

i haven't build a pc since i moved to USA, 5 years ago, so i'm very rusty and i need some help with where to buy the components, how to instal all parts the right way, do i need any other components for the tower? like extra cable or stand for the 'solid State Drive' [which is totally new for me]

and any advice i need to know, before and when building the pc.

thanks

*Motherboard:*  Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX @ $209.99

*Processor:*  AMD FX09590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz AM3+ @ $199.99

*CPU Cooler:*  Noctua NH-C14S @ $84.99

*Video Card:*  XFX Double Dissipation Radeon R9 290X 4GB @ $319.99

*Memory:*  G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866MHz @ $64.99

*Case:*  Corsair Obsidian Series 450D ATX case @ $119.99

*Power Supply:*  XFX ProSeries P1-1050-BEFX 1050W GOLD Full Modular @ $139.99

*Solid State Drive:*  Kingston HyperX Savage 480GB SSD @ $184.99

*Hard Drive:*  WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200RPM @ $51.99


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You will get all the cables needed with the psu but you don't need a 1050w power supply 800-850w would be sufficient.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend keeping the PSU listed. The hardware in that PC is thirsty for power.

What is your intentions with this PC? Do you play any games?


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, i mostly use my pc for games [mmorpgs and astuff] and video editing. sometimes i have to multitask, so i was aiming for a very good pc.

i was looking around and the graphic card that is listed, it's not easy to find, not a good price at least. any good places to look for it?

thanks for replying guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then what you listed should be fine for you.

You can use this to help you build it:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

R9 290X is no longer available from many merchants. Choose a current gen R9 300 series such as the R9 390/390X. Also, I have to agree GBL; no reason for a thousand watt power supply. A good 750-850 will easily carry the system.

And by the way, personal experience only, but I've never had good luck with XFX graphics cards.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> R9 290X is no longer available from many merchants.


I've changed the guide to reflect this.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help, i have to make the adjustment for the video card, but i'll fit the budget.
i'll start buying the components, hopefully everything will be in good shape, and that i don't mess up in the installation.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when going for a psu look at what is recommended for it then add 30% to be safe. so for example if 500w is reccommended get a 650w.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Unless I am way off base here the Hsf is not compatible with the cpu and neither is the board...we need to look at this more closely. The ssd drive is way overpriced with Samsung and Crucial coming in way less $ also and the psu is way over the top as suggested by several in here.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

If what Rich says is true, i have a big problem, there is a way to find out?
i dont wanna buy all, and then don't make it work.
please help me out.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That motherboard supports the CPU that you listed with BIOS 1403 and up. See the link for supported CPU's on that board.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The link I had must have been old as I found a newer one that shows the board is compatible and actually that is one of Asus top boards it almost has to be compatible. Sorry folks.
This one shows it definitely is compatible as AMD_MAN posted:
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/HelpDesk_CPU/
Now of course I can't find the link I had but I looked at it quite a few times because I was susprised. The HSF didn't make sense to me either because there really is no reason it would not work with AM3 cpu either.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

thanks for all the help, i'll buy all the components now, make the test run, and hopefully everything will be alright.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

hello everybody. so i finally have all the components. i made the bench test, and i found a problem with the graphic card. the fans are not working and i cant see anything in the screen.
i tried to change the Pci ports, the cables for the power supply. and nothing.
i'm doing something wrong? the card came dead?
i have no idea what to do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you happened to pick up the 650W PSU? What about the GPU, a R9 390 or 390X?

Not all GPU fans will spin right away as many now have a "silent" mode which keeps the fans off until the GPU gets hot.

Do you get any signs of life even on the motherboard?

Double check and make sure that all of the PSU connectors are seeded.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

i feel kind of dumb. i forgot to plug 1 of the power cables. now its working normally.
i access the bios, i let it run for more than half hour.
the next thing i need help is with the bios. i not sure what it be the best configuration to have the best of it.
this pc is going to be for games and video editing.
thanks for the help. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A few things to check is to make sure the hard drives appear, they are set to AHCI, and make sure that your memory is running at 1866MHz speeds.


----------

